# Slowing down a 30 lb thrust trolling motor



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hard to believe that such a small trolling motor would need help slowing down, but mine does. It is only pushing a Gheenoe 15'4 NMZ. Even on the (1) setting, it moves the boat faster than I want it to.

I've read about adding resistors in-line (and some say burning out my motor). I've considered hanging a drift chute off the stern, but that would just be in the way when fighting a fish or moving to a new spot.

I've considered just drilling a few holes in the plastic prop to reduce its efficiency. Anyone done that? or...any other ideas? thanks Rich


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

How about running it off a 6 volt battery? Or grinding down the prop.


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> How about running it off a 6 volt battery? Or grinding down the prop.


I'm not an EE but my gut tells me it would likely bun up the TM w/ amperage issues. :-/

Reducing the prop size would just let it spin faster than maybe it was designed for? :-/

What you might consider is an in line foot switch so you can simply "bump" power on/off. Used to rig boats for tarpon with twin TM's on the back and you could turn and control the speed by turning motors on/off.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

how about a bigger prop?


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

What type of trolling motor? I had that happen on a boat that I had growing up fishing for bass. Even on the lowest setting it was fast. My first attempt was to run it in reverse and surprisingly it worked great the only problem was the head was always backwards. Next thing was bought another prop and took the grinder to it and cut off and slimmed it down and it did the trick. Take some of the pitch out.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

It is a 30 lb thrust minn Kota hand control. 

I do have a "Big Foot Switch" on it. I can bump it along...but..a slower constant speed would be better in many ways. 

I think I have a spare prop around. If it fits this TM, I will experiment. 

Thanks, Rich


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

A 30 amp rheostat will lower the RPM without burning out the motor (DO NOT try this with a digital motor,instant death!) But, a rheostat is very inefficient and creates a lot of heat. A 30 amp Pulse Width Modulator will do exactly what you want in that it turns the motor on/off every microsecond , but they cost as much as your motor.


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

Slap one of these bad boys on there...

http://www.amazon.com/RioRand-Controller-Knob-High-Efficiency-Generating/dp/B007TH4EN6/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
http://www.riorand.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=ST-397&cat=0

There's different ways this can be installed and work, I'm not sure the best way. And this sounds like a warranty voiding project as well...
I'd call a trolling motor repair place and find a guy that'll talk to you and try to pick his brain as to the best place in the circuit to install this thing.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I sell trolling motors and have also owned a 5 speed tm before my variable speed that I used now and my only advice is sell it and get a 55 lb thurst variable, it will last longer then any 5 speed it pulls less amps and is 100 percent variable


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I don't think that speed control could work, since it is only rated for 10 amps. Rich


----------



## artdel (Jan 26, 2010)

If the reverse speed works for you, then simply rotate the motor handle 180 degrees so it doesn't feel awkward when using it. Its one bolt that you need to remove and replace once spun.

I did this as my motor was a transom mount and I intended on using it on a trolling motor bracket on the bow.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I've flipped the head around a number of times, so that is no problem.

I will try the modified prop, since there are a few times when the higher speeds will be used, but not too many. Thanks, Rich


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

throw out your anchor.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Minn Kota makes a weedless wedge prop for your TM that will slow it down quite a bit. I have the same TM and recently switched because I wanted to find out how weedless it really was compared to the stock prop. It works amazingly well and an unexpected and happy side effect is that it moves the boat much slower now.

One of the best $26 I've spent on boat accessories.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

HaMm3r Thanks...I looked at a pix of one of those props. 

It appears that they heated and bent the top "points" of the blade. That might be a better way to modify the extra prop that I have...just to try it out. 

Takes some thrust off, and I can see why it would allow the prop to cut weeds at the same time. 

I will try to bend the one I have..and..if I like it, spring for a proper one. Thank you for the response. Rich


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

It's more than just a bend in the blade. In fact, the one for our motor doesn't even have a bend. It's a straight blade but bigger and it wraps around the hub more than the stock model.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hmmm I sure would like to see a picture of what you are describing. The only thing I've found on the 'net so far is this 

http://www.amazon.com/Minnkota-Mkp-32-Weedles-Wedge-Prop/dp/B000E8BJHQ

which appears to me to have bent blades. Maybe I am seeing it incorrectly. thanks Rich


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Unless you have a different #30 motor, the MKP-6 is the weedless prop for it.

http://www.amazon.com/MinnKota-Replacement-Prop-Weedless-Wedge/dp/B000E8BJGW/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Rich, I know I'm gonna catch hell on here for this suggestion, but I'm doing it any way because I've been doing it for two years and haven't had a problem yet. We have a 12ft Jon boat in the farm pond with a 30lb $179 minn kota from Academy. Out of necessity(forgot battery) we threw a 6 volt, 105 ah battery out of one of the golf carts in the boat to fish one Sunday. SURPRISE! Slow and quiet. Been running it and nothing else since. Granted, our pond is only about 3 acres and we run on the low setting, but haven't had an issue yet. Just my .02¢
Mike


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

This is so foreign to me. I've never had a TM that I didn't want to be more powerful If the boat came with a 30 pounder with a 12 volt system, it needed a 55 pounder on a 24 volt system and if it came with a 55 pounder on 24 volt system I caught myself wishing for a 75 pounder on a 36 volt system every time the tide and the wind where going the same direction.

Grind on the prop and see what happens. Anything that decreases diameter and pitch should slow you down, but I worry about overheating the motor. You'd think there would be a governor of some sort to protect against that, but I don't know if that is true.

This is a terribly inelegant suggestion, but what about a big cooler filled with water? You could add ballast once you are where you want to be and then dump it before you head back in. 

Bass Pro used to have something designed specifically for this problem if I remember correctly. It cycled the power and gave you lower speeds than the standard settings allowed. One of the previous posters mentioned a similar concept. 

"A 30 amp Pulse Width Modulator will do exactly what you want in that it turns the motor on/off every microsecond , but they cost as much as your motor." 

I haven't seen or heard mention of it in ages. I have no idea how well it worked and whether it held up to salt water. I seem to recall it was obnoxiously expensive. I think the reason I haven't seen it is that many of the really nice TMs now come with this technology wired in. If that is the case, your best bet is to Craigslist this one and buy one of those.

Nate


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> This is so foreign to me.  I've never had a TM that I didn't want to be more powerful


That's funny, I've never had one in recent years that I wished was more powerful, except when my outboard broke down and it took all day to get back to the ramp. : 

I did however have a 14# one ages ago and that actually was underpowered.


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

Step 1: Invent a trolling motor version of this product:
http://www.basspro.com/Happy-Troller/product/16089/

Step 2: Patent and sell your idea worldwide and make millions, eradicating the world of lead-foot trolling motors in the process.

Step 3: Spend your new fortune buying all current Microskiff members new HB Whiprays!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

The "Happy troller" is certainly another approach. Might be the best one, too. I'll let you invent it and garner those millions. 

My one attempt at a patent cost me money and never brought me any riches.... So, we will all have to wait for our new Gheenoes. rich


----------



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

hey rich I could come down u could pull me around


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

wind sock...


----------

